# Some Early Kills In The Beginning Of My Slingshot Obsession.



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

As stated in the title. All the natural forks were wearing a 15/10mm taper theraband gold. Clay balls. The torque was wearing simpleshot black 20mm straight cut with 9.5mm steels. Myna, Starling and Black birds. All pests. All very ethical kills.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Love that natural, has some beautiful grain in it.....what kind of wood ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Love that natural, has some beautiful grain in it.....what kind of wood ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's pine, I have thread on it. Theres the link mate. https://slingshotforum.com/topic/120654-pine-natural-fork/

It was at the end of last year, you complemented the finger grooves :thumbsup:


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

AUSSIE4 said:


> SLING-N-SHOT said:
> 
> 
> > Love that natural, has some beautiful grain in it.....what kind of wood ?
> ...


Ah, thought I remembered that one, or it at least looked familiar 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> AUSSIE4 said:
> 
> 
> > SLING-N-SHOT said:
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice shootn. Yeah, beautiful nattie!


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Nice natty


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Ibojoe said:


> Nice shootn. Yeah, beautiful nattie!


Thanks mate!


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

andypandy1 said:


> Nice natty


Cheers!


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

nice shooting, nice natty


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

hoggy said:


> nice shooting, nice natty


Cheers mate!


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Good shooting, and a very nice natural Fork.

Cheers


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

vince4242 said:


> Good shooting, and a very nice natural Fork.
> 
> Cheers


Cheers mate.


----------

